# Tube and Band Source



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

What's a good place to buy tubes and bands in bulk? Hopefully it's okay to ask that here. Thanks.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tex in the vendors, Simple shot, ptmart.com for thera products, Hygenic corp for large quantities


----------



## campergf23 (May 2, 2013)

Were can I find alliance 64's?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Office supply store such as Staples.


----------



## campergf23 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Theres no Alliance bands at Staples in Canada. Cant even order them through Staples up here. I got a bundle of 107's from Simpleshot's but dont know if Nathan has anymore. Dont see any on his web site now. I might have got the last of them.


----------



## campergf23 (May 2, 2013)

Just went out to staple looking for a brand name 64... cheap bastards only sell staples brand !!!


----------

